# Suche Gästepass



## matador100 (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auch wie viele andere hier auf der suche eine Gästapass für Diablo 3. Ich möchte das Spiel zuerst testen, bevor ich es mir kaufe.

Vielen dank im voraus

Hat sich erledigt!!!


----------

